# My 72 gal rimless (10/12:added photo with plant number ID)



## jimsuy (Jan 25, 2008)

omg... nice...


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2008)

Gorgeous tank Rich.


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

That is a beautiful tank rich. any details/more pictures? More specifically, what is the brand of aquarium? Is it acrylic?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## Saraja87 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lovely, the rimless looks fantastic.


----------



## fish dork (Jan 13, 2008)

I love it! I have a bad case of collectoritis as well.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Please don't tell me that's R. Wallichi right of center midground...


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments. I will post more detailed photos soon. I dose a fairly straight forward EI fert regime with 1/8t. of Fe added on micro fert days and 1 t. of GH Booster on water change day. My GH and KH are kept around 2-3 ppm this way. My pH is typically around 6.6-6.8. My phosphates are 5+ ppm and nitrates at least 20 ppm. I tried using test kits for those and adjusting the EI regime (less N and P dosing) because it seemed my N and P were quite high even without fertilizing due to high fish load (I'm probably at 90 inches of fish in this baby) but when I did that I started getting pinholes, curled leaves, slower growing, poorer color, etc. so I stopped testing, went back to the full blown EI fert regime (ignoring my N and P levels based on test kits) and everything starting growing again well.

It's pressurized CO2 injected with an in-line DIY PVC reactor on the outflow tube of an eheim 2026. Also have an eheim 2028 as the main filter going and a Koralia 2 circ pump to keep the dispersement of CO2 active and flowing. Temp consistent with an inline heater at 79F.

>>>>>Please don't tell me that's R. Wallichi right of center midground...

No, they are not. When I got this plant as 3-4 tiny 2-3" plants about 6 weeks ago I thought they were Rotala sp "vietnam" or "pantanal" (I got two plant purchases in that week, both sent with all plants in one baggie, and I got confused). Now after they have grown out so beautifully I think they are Rotala verticillaris. I tried R. wallichii in this tank but my SAEs nibbled on them too much and they got all ragged and grew poorly. R. wallichii is about half the stem width as this one and much redder.

I'll do a numerical ID on a photo and of the plants later with the more detailed and close-up photos.


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

Oh, and the tank brand. It's a glass tank. Not sure of the brand. It's a rounded corner one-piece of glass for the front and sides that is silicone/glued to one sheet of glass for the back. I bought it as a set from Albany Aquarium in my town, Albany, California. Came with the stand/cabinet and a fairly poor PC light fixture (which has been replaced with the T5 HO one on there now (3x54W 48"). On the cabinet it says "Life Tech". it all suppsedly came from Germany. The tanks measurements are all metric too (not exactly 48" wide)


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

beautiful color! I love the rounded edges


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> beautiful color! I love the rounded edges


Thanks! So do I. It really makes a huge difference vs. a tanks with brackets and such.


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

Here is the same photo of my tank with the plants numbered that are big enough or evident enough to be identified:










1. Blyxa japonica
2. Rotala macrandra
3. Limnophila sp. 'Gigantea' (a top-trim just replanted, it's usually to the top!)
4. Green Tiger Lotus
5. Blyxa aubertii
6. Syngonanthus (formerly Tonina) sp. 'Belem'
7. Pogostemon stellatus
8. Crypt. wendtii
9. Red Tiger Lotus
10. Didiplis diandra
11. Ranunculus inundatus
12. Lobelia cardinalis
13. Rotala verticillaris
14. Tonina fluviatilis
15. Needle-leaf fern
16. Polygonum sp. 'Kawagoneum'
17. Hygrophila salicifolia
18. Rotala macrandra 'Narrow Leaf'
19. Anubias barteri var. nana
20. Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Cuba'
21. Crinum calamistratum
22. Eichhornia diversifolia
23. Potamogeton gayi
24. Tonina fluviatilis 'lotus type'


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Stunning! I really love the contrasting colors between the greens and reds. Very inspiring! Looking forward to more pictures. Would lose close-ups of the plants!


----------



## ccLansman (Jan 30, 2007)

great looking tank, what lights are you using?


----------



## chally567 (Aug 10, 2008)

:icon_eek::drool::drool: Very nice tank. I didn't know glass tanks could have rounded edges.


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

ccLansman said:


> great looking tank, what lights are you using?


Thanks. I have two Hagen T5HO fixtures. One with 2x54W, one with 1x54W. All Hagen Life Glo bulbs (6700k).

I had two Hagen fixtures of 2x54W each (total of 4x54W) but got so much GSA I backed off to 3x54. Now no algae issues, plants all still grow great.


----------



## B16CRXT (Feb 7, 2009)

that is really a beautiful tank. Love the rounded corners. Is it any more difficult to clean that way?


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

Chris. said:


> that is really a beautiful tank. Love the rounded corners. Is it any more difficult to clean that way?


Thanks. No not really. But I typically keep my GDA under control so it does not build up too much. I use coarse filter floss cut to about credit card size and wipe the inside of the tank and around the corners while I'm doing my weekly 50% water change...


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

What a awesome tank! Those are some really happy Bosemani Rainbows


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Love your tank! It's a tank after my own heart- a collector's tank. I love all the varieties you have in there! Love all the colors and textures. Your placement, heights, and shapes are great! Love it!


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Rich, your photographs are amazing! Very inspiring. I think I'll go outside now and look at the world in a whole new way!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Really nice. I think that this style, something like a Dutch aquarium but more free, is my favorite. You have such nice contrasts of the pretty forms and colors of your plants.

Tex Gal has a similar setup that also looks fantastic.

Hydrophyte


----------



## inspector (Feb 23, 2009)

Like what you did, it is inspiring. How long was your battle with BBA & did the c02 take care of it?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Very nice tank Rich! I can see why people say to buy your plants on SNS. Very nice color and texture. Don't you just love the Rainbows!


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

inspector said:


> Like what you did, it is inspiring. How long was your battle with BBA & did the c02 take care of it?


Thanks. It took about 1-2 months of diligence to finally get the BBA under serous control. And yes, consistent CO2 seem to solve most of the issue.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

this tank is gorgeous. i remember seeing it a while back and wondered where it went. do you have any updates? good picture-taking too.


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

very nicely done!


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> Rich, your photographs are amazing! Very inspiring. I think I'll go outside now and look at the world in a whole new way!


Sorry for the late response to this. Thank you very much for the kind words on my photgraphy!


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

rich815 said:


> Sorry for the late response to this. Thank you very much for the kind words on my photgraphy!


Oh cool man. I had just looked at your flickr river when I posted that. Just checked out your site too.... incredible photos!!! You should try shooting your tank in black and white sometime.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

this tank is gorgeous, and great photography too. any updates?


----------



## JSmith (Jun 12, 2009)

More Pics! Love the curved edges, I tried to look for one, no luck...


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Maybe we'll get some more pics if we beg at least once per month. :tongue:


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

It's quite sparse now. Perhaps 1/3rd the amount of plants as I now have a school of discus in there. Will post some pix soon, but it's not the lush farm it once was.... :-(


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Where's the update photos at Rich? Awesome tank bro. That's quite the selection as well, I love it. PM'ing you for some plants


----------



## mossboy (Oct 27, 2009)

This is the coolest tank I've ever seen. Does anyone know where I would be able to find a glass tank like that? I love how it is both rimless and seamless roud:, but I can't find any similar ones online.


----------



## dextermcspice (Jul 11, 2009)

The tank is great, what did you get for discus?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Rich,

You need to do a better job at keeping this thread updated bro. 

I've seen this tank in person and it's CLEAN! Everything just pops out at you like your watching 1080p Blueray.


----------



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

Very nice tank


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

dextermcspice said:


> The tank is great, what did you get for discus?


LOL! Nice blueray reference there, Nick. With resolution numbers too! Whoa! Thanks, bud'.

I do need to update this thread. In the meantime two threads that show my discus here:

http://forum.simplydiscus.com/showthread.php?t=73829

http://forum.simplydiscus.com/showthread.php?t=74968

.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

Richard, how's the tank doing?


----------



## Syafiq (May 27, 2010)

Beautiful ..


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Your tank looks great. Awesome.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

wow! i love it!! those rainbow fish? they look really nice within the plants..


----------

